# Husky 1750PSI pressure washer



## edgm77

I have the above washer that I used twice, stored it for a few years, with all the precautons required. When I wanted to use it this year, it would not pump. I have dismantled the pump several times and can see nothing wrong inside, no cracks,no bad seals. Every thing seems to be in order. I am trying to find a pump schematic for this unit to see if there is something I am missing. I tried calling Husky, but forget it, I do not think they want to asnwer. This is a 1750PSI unit bought in 2004. If anyone has answer, please help. I know I could probably buy a new one as for as much as Husky or Home Depot would charge to repair this, but I am from the old school, and I do not really want to junk this unit.


----------



## Basementgeek

Hi and welcome to TSF :wave:

We are going to need the model number off the machine.

If this a washer with a vertical shaft engine it may not be worth fixing. If it uses a FAIP brand pump replacement about $150.00 USD. Many manufactures used these.

Did you go through the unloader valve ?

BG


----------



## edgm77

Basementgeek said:


> Hi and welcome to TSF :wave:
> 
> We are going to need the model number off the machine.
> 
> If this a washer with a vertical shaft engine it may not be worth fixing. If it uses a FAIP brand pump replacement about $150.00 USD. Many manufactures used these.
> 
> Did you go through the unloader valve ?
> 
> BG


This machine is identified only as husky 1750 PSI and it does have a vertical shaft. I really can not believe it is anything serious.


----------



## edgm77

No I have not. I have had everything else apart, but I will take it out and look at it.I will let you know what I find if anything.


----------



## Basementgeek

Since your going to have the pump off, see if you can find any info, number, etc on it.

We had another person ask about pump repair here k2skier wrote



> Get the unloader valve out and oil up the orings, or replace the unloader valve. If that doesn't do it those pumps are throw away units, as are most coupled with vertical lawnmower engines. The only good pump is a linear (IE crankshaft) pump and those eccentric/wobble pumps are junk (IE price point consumer pumps).


BG


----------



## edgm77

You know sometimes mechanical things like to play games with the human mind. I took the unload apart, found a little lime deposits, nothing big. Lubed everything and reinstalled. Hooked up the pressure hose and I could hear a clunk or slam when water pressure came up, but no water out the outlet end. There is a clean out plug on the side that I took out. I turned the water back on, and to my surprise, no water at all. I turned the water on and off a couple of times and I could still hear the clunking noise. I had checked the water coupler many times, but never with water pressure. So you can see where this is going, yes the coupler is NO GOOD. I really am ashamed of myself for not being as thorough as I normally am. Any way thanks a million for your help. I would not have discovered this had you not said to check the unloader.


----------



## Basementgeek

Thanks for letting us know the sad news.

A decent/ good power washer are about $500.00 USD, but you maybe able to pick up at the end of season for less. Look for one that uses a horizontal shaft with something like a "Cat" brand pump.

BG


----------



## edgm77

Basementgeek said:


> Thanks for letting us know the sad news.
> 
> A decent/ good power washer are about $500.00 USD, but you maybe able to pick up at the end of season for less. Look for one that uses a horizontal shaft with something like a "Cat" brand pump.
> 
> BG


I guess I should have said quick connect coupler instead of just coupler. The unit works fine now that I replaced the quick connect. Thanks again.


----------



## Basementgeek

Great, Now I understand what you were talking about :wink:

BG


----------



## bob_in_sc

I fixed my Husky 1750 power washer today.
The symptoms were much like the ones reported by edgm77.
Motor was working but not enough push to make the water flow with POWER.

However, my fix was much more difficult.

I disassambled the unit.
Read this entire post before attempting this procedure.

You will need metric allen wrenches and a special tip screw driver, I think it's called a "torques", tip along with other standard tools like vice grips and phillips head screw drivers.

I removed the motor and pump assembly from the skins, you will need to remove the wheels to do this.

Then on a bench, I carefully removed the head from the manifold (keeping the motor on the bottom).

Turned the motor with a 4 mm allen wrench and freed up the stuck valves in the manifold.

You need to be very careful, the manifold has a special silicone lubricant in the well and it will be easy to spill the lubricant, if you are not careful.

I cleaned off the valves with a small amount of WD40 carefully removed the "O" rings and cleaned them and put them back. 

I slightly adjusted the arm that pushes a small button on the electrical assembly to make it a little closer to the button.

I torqued the manifold back on to the pump assembly (without a torque wrench) just kind of winged it -- made the bolts nice and snug in a pattern, much like you would do a header on an automobile engine.

Then mounted the motor with pump assembly into the skin cradle.
Tested the unit (dry) for a few seconds before putting the skins back on .... the fan blade started knocking the plastic cover and stuff started flying.
Be sure to wear safety glasses!

I loosened up the bolt holding the motor to the skin and straigthened out a few bent fan blades.

I tried it again, it was making a lot of noise, but was spinning ok.

Then, I hooked it up to the garden hose and .... IT WORKED!!!!!!!!

I re-assembled the unit, putting the skins back on, etc and it's working.

It took hours, I'm old, it wasn't fun.

If you have the money, get it fixed by a pro, if you have more money, buy a better unit -- this Husky stuff is junk.

Hope this helps you.

bob_in_sc


----------

